# demo 8 size and rider height



## sundace (Jan 22, 2009)

let me start:

1. model 2011

2. height: 1,83m 6'0''

3. frame size: large


----------



## SlickShoe671 (Jan 23, 2008)

2009 & 2011

5'11"

Both Medium


----------



## ustemuf (Oct 12, 2009)

2011
6'0
medium










<-----see user gallery for pics of 6'0 guy on a medium demo.


----------



## DucJ (Aug 14, 2009)

2010
6'2"
large


----------



## sundace (Jan 22, 2009)

*ustemuf *hot does the medium feel? did you try a large?

do you feel ever like you are over the bars in a medium?


----------



## Olie12 (Oct 15, 2009)

2011 Euro Gold 
6'0''
Medium


----------



## ustemuf (Oct 12, 2009)

sundace said:


> *ustemuf *hot does the medium feel? did you try a large?
> 
> do you feel ever like you are over the bars in a medium?


yeah i tried a large out even before i bought my medium. it was definately rideable, but it felt way too long for me.

i never feel like i am over the bars too much, unless i'm flying over the bars.


----------



## sundace (Jan 22, 2009)

hhahahaha!

long in terms of top tube or wheelbase?


----------



## Olie12 (Oct 15, 2009)

Wheelbase


----------



## ustemuf (Oct 12, 2009)

I prefer the shorter wheelbase, it's still plenty long enough for a medium. Comparing mediums, the Demo has a longer wheelbase than the latest DH offerings from Trek, Giant, Kona, Devinci, Turner, etc.. and the Demo has the shortest chainstay length.. it makes for a very unique ride in terms of handling and control. You can steer the rear with a lot of body english.

The large just felt like the front wheel was way too far out there for me, I didn't feel I could get enough leverage/weight over it to handle the way I wanted it to. I would have gotten a large if bombing down and straight was my priority, but I do a lot of freeride. If you're purely DH, a large will have more stability in rougher sections which is something you will want to consider.


----------



## sundace (Jan 22, 2009)

thanks a lot!

i don't want it for racing, just fun with friends in local dh tracks mostly inside wood with lots of trees and many twisties.

i guess i'll go for the medium!


----------



## fgiraffe (Aug 30, 2004)

2007 Demo 7 (with shock spacer removed)
5'8" 
Frame: S
(I got it used from a dude who was 5'11" !).


----------



## imryannn (Nov 14, 2011)

fgiraffe said:


> 2007 Demo 7 (with shock spacer removed)
> 5'8"
> Frame: S
> (I got it used from a dude who was 5'11" !).


did you take the spacer out after you bought it or did the previous owner do that? i want to know if it is still as plush as it was with the spacer there or if it feels any different other than the obvious .7' of travel?


----------



## mantra (Feb 28, 2006)

ustemuf said:


> 2011
> 6'0
> medium
> 
> <-----see user gallery for pics of 6'0 guy on a medium demo.


Are you on the small or the large side of 6'0? I´m on large side of 6'1 (186cm) and can´t decide the right framesize for me.
I only had the chance to testride a medium in front of a bikestore. It felt a bit small but not stupid small but everybody tells me that I should get a large at my size...


----------



## retrofred (Jan 19, 2004)

*2007 Demo 8*

2007 medium

i'm 5'11"

bought used and still in the build up stage. should be built by this weekend i hope. the few pieces i need should be in this week.


----------



## fgiraffe (Aug 30, 2004)

> did you take the spacer out after you bought it or did the previous owner do that?


Previous owner took it out. This is my first DH bike so I can't really compare the plushness to anything useful (it's more plush than my 5" trail bike!).

I do not notice the suspension at all, which I view as a big compliment.


----------



## FastZR1 (Aug 10, 2008)

2012 Demo
5'11 Tall
Large- (Haven't riden yet though)

I rode a Medium last year and felt okay. Hope the Large is just as good if not better. Real hard to decide when buying.


----------



## bizgnar (Nov 6, 2009)

2011 Demo 8 Size: Medium
5'8"
The bike feels great, wouldn't want it any smaller or larger.


----------



## PepperJester (Jan 2, 2003)

I've ordered a 2012 Medium and I'm 5' 10" 

Test rode a 2011 in the same size, felt good to me.


----------



## Nagaredama (Aug 2, 2004)

6'5"
2011 large


----------



## yd35 (May 22, 2006)

2010 m
5'8"


----------



## Northshore0909 (Jul 25, 2008)

6'0" on a large 2012, seems just about right!


----------



## jdusto (Dec 8, 2009)

6'0": 2011 Medium


----------



## Carraig042 (Nov 12, 2009)

2006 and 2011 Demo 8 - Size Medium. 
5'10"

-Brett


----------



## mgv101 (Sep 6, 2010)

Planning to buy a 2012 Demo 8. 5'8"

Struggling between a M and S.


----------



## Nut! (Nov 2, 2007)

mgv101 said:


> Planning to buy a 2012 Demo 8. 5'8"
> 
> Struggling between a M and S.


I'm in the same boat... 5'9" and not sure if I want an M or an S. The only thing I'm sure of is that I want a demo.


----------



## RYAN E (Jan 11, 2006)

mgv101 said:


> Planning to buy a 2012 Demo 8. 5'8"
> 
> Struggling between a M and S.


Im 5'8 and I ride a 2011 SM. The bike only feels small when im sitting down. As soon as I stand up the bike feels great. The Geo is wacked because how far forward the seat tube is from the BB.


----------



## NAYR751 (Apr 22, 2006)

I have a 2012 Demo 8, size medium. I'm 5'11 and it feels just right to me. Seems about the same size as my old large DW Turner DHR, but that might be because the bike feels longer when riding.


----------



## adjunkie (Feb 20, 2007)

08'
5'8"
Medium

For the first year or two I thought I had made a mistake not getting the small. Then I became a better rider. Now I ****ing love it, and would never ride a small (tried my buddy's one time and it felt... small). It's a beast of a bike, but that's how I like it


----------



## jeffte (Dec 19, 2010)

*2011 demo 8 
5'9 Medium

I just followed the sizing chart on the specialized website*


----------



## Orangesicle (Feb 19, 2009)

On a med M9 and am 6'.
Going to Spesh.
Med or large Demo 8?
Chainstays shorter, top tube longer.
Any one know reach and stack?
Anyone run an angleset? Or need to?


----------



## gripped303 (Sep 27, 2010)

I'm 6 foot and the medium felt a little cramped, large was just right.


----------



## juanbeegas (Oct 1, 2007)

5'11"
small frame.


----------



## Nagaredama (Aug 2, 2004)

Orangesicle said:


> Any one know reach and stack?


Have you looked at the Spec site?


----------



## bulldogg73 (Mar 1, 2010)

2010 Demo
6'1" (all arms 'n legs)
Medium


----------



## SkiMtb (Apr 22, 2012)

2010 Demo 8
5'3
XS frame


----------



## asin (Jan 31, 2005)

Large Demo 2011, 6'6".


----------



## RJJ (Jul 19, 2006)

2011 Demo
5' 8"
Small


----------



## m3bfva2 (Jan 31, 2007)

2011 Demo 8
5'3'
sm


----------

